# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1985 (25-26 Μαϊου,Χίλτον)

## rorocoleman

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ  WABBA 1985

----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω αυτη την κατηγορία με 3 σπουδαίους αθλητές, τον Ανάργυρο Τσοπουρίδη, τον Χρήστο Γουλτίδη και τον αγαπημένο μας Γιάννη  Διακογιάννη!

----------


## NASSER

Όλοι ένας και ένας σε αυτή τη διοργάνωση! Όλοι έχουν αφήσει ιστορία στο άθλημα και ποιος θα φανταζόταν πως όλοι οι αθλητές αυτής της διοργάνωσης βρέθηκαν στην ίδια σκηνή!

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι νικητές της ψηλής κατηγορίας :
Στην μέση ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς (και Γενικός Νικητής), ο Κωστας Μπουρνάζος και ο Αλέκος Μαρδίνος

----------


## Polyneikos

Αγώνας που συμμετείχαν αρκετά ονόματα της εποχής αλλά και αθλητές που στην πορεία έκαναν μεγάλη πορεία στο άθλημα.
Επειδή έχω πρωτότυπο υλικό από τον Αθλητή, ας ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες.

Ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε με την *Χαμηλή κατηγορία Εφήβων.*
Νικητής ο Κώστας Παπαϊωάννου, αθλητής που αγωνίζεται εως και τώρα!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία  κατηγορία Εφήβων* όπου επικράτησε ο *Τάκης Τσιβιλής.*
Δεύτερος ο Γιώργος Σαζακλης

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην* Ψηλή Εφήβων,* νικητής ο *Τίτος Ιερωνυμάκης.*
Συμμετείχαν και ο Γιώργος Ντερτινής που βγήκε 3ος και ο Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι κατηγορίες Ανδρων χωρίστηκαν επίσης σε τρείς, βάσεις ύψους.
Καποιες συγκρίσεις γίνανε αρχικά ανακατεμένα, προφανώς στα προκριματικά.
Διακρίνονται γνωστοί αθλητες, όπως Αργύρης Τσοπουρίδης, Γιώργος Γουλτίδης, Γιαννης Διακογιάννης, Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης, Θανάσης Κετούγιας, Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης,Χρήστος Τσαπακίδης,Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης, Γιάννης Γκίνης, Κώστας Μπουρνάζος, Χρήστος Παρνασσάς,Αλέκος Μαρδίνος κτλ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χαμηλή κατηγορία Ανδρών

1ος Αναργυρος Τσοπουρίδης*
2ος Γιώργος Γουλτίδης
3ος Γιαννης Διακογιαννης
4ος Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης
5ος Γιώργος Μπάλτας
6ος Θανάσης Κετούγιας

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαια Ανδρών

1. Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης*
2. Χρήστος Τσαπακίδης
3. Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης
4. Σπύρος Φραντζιάς

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψηλή κατηγορία, με πληθώρα αθλητών
Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, Κώστας Μπουρνάζος, Αλέκος Μαρδίνος, Γιάννης Γκίνης, Βασίλης Κρουστούρης , Μενλελαος Μπαϊμπούτης ήταν η πρωτη εξάδα.
Γρηγόρης Σιώμης, Κώστας Σαρηγιάννης, Διονύσης Σαλαμάνης συμπλήρωναν την κατηγορίας, αλλά μείναν εκτός εξάδας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Νικητής ο Χρηστος Παρνασσάς*

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες δεν ξέρω αν είναι από τα προκριματικά ή το Overall των Τελικών.
Νικητής πάντως στον Γενικό Τίτλο, ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς και καλύτερος ποζέρ και πλέον μυώδης ο Γιώργος Γουλτίδης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην ψηλη εφηβων αυτος που αποκλειστηκε ηταν ο Δημητρης Ασυμομητης. Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τον λογο αλλα στους προκριματικους τους ''στολισε'' κανονικα :01. Mr. Green:  κ αποχωρησε με το μαγιο οπως ηταν κ με ενα αθλητικο φανελακι.
Θα εβγαινε καθαρα πρωτος στην κατηγορια μια ηταν σε αλλη κλαση μυικοτητας απο τους αλλους ,αλλα απο τον αποκλεισμο του επωφεληθηκε ο φιλος μου Τιτος Ιερωνυμακης κ βγηκε πρωτος.

Οι τελευταιες φωτο Κωστα που λες ,λογικα πρεπει να ειναι για τον γενικο τιτλο των τελικων. Μεγαλο φαβορι απο πριν θεωρουσαμε τον Αλεκο Σιαστραβανη αλλα εμφανιστηκε με αρκετα νερα κ παρα τις μυικες του μαζες ηταν αδυνατον να κερδισει τον αγαλματινο Χρηστο Παρνασσα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


30 χρόνια μετά αυτοί οι αθλητές θα ήταν ακόμα υποψήφιοι για γενικό τίτλο σε αρκετούς ελληνικούς αγώνες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι καταριπτεται ο μυθος οτι σιατραβανης και παρνασσας δεν συγκριθηκαν καθολου που ειχα διαβασει καπου εδω μεσα παλιοτερα αξιος νικητης ο παρνασσας που ηταν αγαλματενιος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι καταριπτεται ο μυθος οτι σιατραβανης και παρνασσας δεν συγκριθηκαν καθολου που ειχα διαβασει καπου εδω μεσα παλιοτερα αξιος νικητης ο παρνασσας που ηταν αγαλματενιος


Εχουν συγκριθει κ στο Μρ Ελλας το 1983 στην ιδια κατηγορια ,αν κ πολυ καλος για πρωτοεμφανιζομενος ο Παρνασσας δεν μπορουσε να ''κτυπησει'' τον Σιαστραβανη. Εκεινη την εποχη πηγαινα για ενα μικρο διαστημα στο γυμναστηριο του στο Αιγαλεω κ θυμαμαι ελεγε <<Θελω να βελτιωθω τοσο πολυ ωστε του χρονου να τον κερδισω>>. Το 1984 ο Αλεκος δεν κατεβηκε ,το 1985 ομως εκτος απο τον αγωνα του θεματος :03. Thumb up:  συναντηθηκαν κ στο Μρ. Οδυσσεια. Στον θρυλικο πρωτον αυτον αγωνα με γενικο νικητη τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο.



> 30 χρόνια μετά αυτοί οι αθλητές θα ήταν ακόμα υποψήφιοι για γενικό τίτλο σε αρκετούς ελληνικούς αγώνες


Πολλες φορες εχω κανει αυτη την σκεψη Πανο :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ υψηλό επίπεδο ακόμη και για τα σημερινα δεδομένα , ο δε Γουλτίδης είχε κάνει σχολή με την γράμωσή του και το 86 αν θυμάμαι καλα εκεί που ο δικός μου ο Μαστροθανάσης που γυμναζόμουν στο γυμναστήριο που είχε με τον Τσοπουρίδη πήγαινε με αξιώσεις , έτυχε σε ενα Γουλτίδη που είχε 8 κιλά βάρος παραπάνω με την ΄ιδια χαρακτηριστική γράμωση

τότε άρχησε να ανεβαίνει το Ελληνικό ββ και αθλητες όπως Μπουρνάζος , Κωστογλάκης , Κούκος , Μπατής κα, ενέπνευσαν με τις συμμετοχές και θέσεις τους στο εξωτερικό και άλλους αθλητες

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Τα αποτελέσματα και το ρεπορτάζ αυτού του αγώνα που παρουσιάζονται στην αρχή αυτού του αφιερώματος είναι από τα περιοδικά των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding τεύχος Νο 7 & τεύχος Νο 8, όπου είναι πλέον ανεβασμένα στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

